# Omnisphere not opening in Reaper



## Angster (May 7, 2019)

Hello, I was using Omnisphere and all of a sudden it will open but not play. I get each of these notices in this order






































































Please help,
Angster


----------



## sostenuto (May 7, 2019)

No help here. Desktp PC, Win10 Pro 64 /Reaper v5.977. (2) Omni v2.6 instances along with (3) other Inst Tracks. No issues.


----------



## iobaaboi (May 8, 2019)

Brayden from Spectrasonics Support here. 

Please send in an email to [email protected]. Address it to me in the subject and I’d be happy to help you myself. 

: )


----------

